# PPCLI & R22eR centennial parade in Ottawa



## McG (19 Sep 2014)

Pictures at link: http://ottawacitizen.com/news/local-news/photos-video-sunset-ceremony-on-parliament-hill



> David Johnston, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, reviewed the Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry (PPCLI), and the Royal 22e Régiment (R22eR) on Friday, September 19, 2014, during the Sunset Ceremony on the lawns of Parliament Hill, marking the 100th anniversaries of the two regiments.
> 
> Former Governor General Adrienne Clarkson also attended, in her role as first Canadian Colonel-in-Chief of the PPCLI.
> 
> “As commander-in chief, I’m honoured to be the reviewing officer for such an important parade, which marks a milestone in the history of our two world-renowned Canadian Army Regiments, the Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry and the Royal 22e Régiment,” said His Excellency. “For the last century, the men and women of these two infantry regiments have protected our country throughout the great world wars and many other conflicts worldwide, and to this day, they are still vigorously defending our rights of justice, freedom and peace. This national recognition is a way for all Canadians to salute their enduring service and commitment to our nation.”


----------

